# Back into vaping



## Amy (8/12/18)

After I gave up on vaping and smoked and sold all my vape gear after having a bad experience with nic salts I decided to give freebase vaping another go. I picked up this little thing this morning and loving it so far and didnt pick up another stinky yet.






Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 19


----------



## vicTor (8/12/18)

welcome back

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## GSM500 (8/12/18)

Nic Salts is not for everyone, certainly not for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amy (8/12/18)

GSM500 said:


> Nic Salts is not for everyone, certainly not for me.


I got nose bleeds from it and had to get a chest xray done because of heavy coughing and coughing up blood. But this little thing is helping so far. I am planning on building up my vape collection again squonker is on the list for end of the month.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## jm10 (8/12/18)

Amy said:


> I got nose bleeds from it and had to get a chest xray done because of heavy coughing and coughing up blood. But this little thing is helping so far. I am planning on building up my vape collection again squonker is on the list for end of the month.



Thats actually concerning, @KZOR need you help in explaining the reason behind this(yes you are my new anatomy google).

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GSM500 (8/12/18)

Amy said:


> I got nose bleeds from it and had to get a chest xray done because of heavy coughing and coughing up blood. But this little thing is helping so far. I am planning on building up my vape collection again squonker is on the list for end of the month.


That's pretty hectic, glad you are OK now. I realized nic salts was not for me after a few toots. Irritated chest, back to the freebase.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amy (8/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Thats actually concerning, @KZOR need you help in explaining the reason behind this(yes you are my new anatomy google).


Yes it freaked me out. I know about another guy at the vape shop that had exactly the same problem. He had to quite nic salts also for the same reason. I am also starting a new job on monday so hope all of this goes well all bad thing no december vacation for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/12/18)

Welcome back. The TopSide is probably a good single battery squonker to get. Nic salts are not for everyone. IMHO you can't go wrong with normal nic.

Best of luck in staying off the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amy (8/12/18)

I have a crush on the purple rebel and also dotsquonk.What is the best rda to get for a squonker these day's? I see dotmod have a single coil rda also out now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (8/12/18)

Sometimes when vaping the combination of drying effect of the vapour and its irritative chemicals causes the epistaxis (nose bleeds).
The heat of a warm vape causes blood vessels to dilate thereby precipitating bleeding.
A side effect of nicotine is that it inhibits the healing of burst blood vessels ...... the higher the nic level as in nic salts the longer it will take.
Could be that you have a thin mucous lining in your nose and that the cold and dry air of vapour is causing the lining of the nose to dry out and crack damaging shallow capillaries.
Hope this helps but i am NOT a doctor .... just a bright Biology teacher.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Informative 10


----------



## jm10 (8/12/18)

KZOR said:


> Sometimes when vaping the combination of drying effect of the vapour and its irritative chemicals causes the epistaxis (nose bleeds).
> The heat of a warm vape causes blood vessels to dilate thereby precipitating bleeding.
> A side effect of nicotine is that it inhibits the healing of burst blood vessels ...... the higher the nic level as in nic salts the longer it will take.
> Could be that you have a thin mucous lining in your nose and that the cold and dry air of vapour is causing the lining of the nose to dry out and crack damaging shallow capillaries.
> Hope this helps but i am NOT a doctor .... just a bright Biology teacher.



Thank you Meneer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Amy (8/12/18)

Thank you MR @KZOR

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/12/18)

Amy said:


> I have a crush on the purple rebel and also dotsquonk.What is the best rda to get for a squonker these day's? I see dotmod have a single coil rda also out now


Got my first rda the other day. On suggestion by members, the Wasp nano, small, cheap and great flavour. But from what I have seen and heard from members, it seems the recurve rda is the one to get

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/12/18)

Welcome back to the darkside @Amy 
All the best on your journey. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (8/12/18)

Welcome back @Amy
Wishing you well this time
May you find the great vapes to keep you off the stinkies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (9/12/18)

Amy said:


> I got nose bleeds from it and had to get a chest xray done because of heavy coughing and coughing up blood. But this little thing is helping so far. I am planning on building up my vape collection again squonker is on the list for end of the month.



Good heavens!! Never heard of that before!


----------



## JurgensSt (9/12/18)

KZOR said:


> Sometimes when vaping the combination of drying effect of the vapour and its irritative chemicals causes the epistaxis (nose bleeds).
> The heat of a warm vape causes blood vessels to dilate thereby precipitating bleeding.
> A side effect of nicotine is that it inhibits the healing of burst blood vessels ...... the higher the nic level as in nic salts the longer it will take.
> Could be that you have a thin mucous lining in your nose and that the cold and dry air of vapour is causing the lining of the nose to dry out and crack damaging shallow capillaries.
> Hope this helps but i am NOT a doctor .... just a bright Biology teacher.


Always good to have a teacher around. 
Thanks Mr @KZOR



Sent from small screen


----------



## JurgensSt (9/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Got my first rda the other day. On suggestion by members, the Wasp nano, small, cheap and great flavour. But from what I have seen and heard from members, it seems the recurve rda is the one to get


Wasp is a good cheap RDA but the Recurve is better.



Sent from small screen


----------



## JurgensSt (9/12/18)

@Amy well done on day one.

Stay of the stinkies


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/12/18)

KZOR said:


> Sometimes when vaping the combination of drying effect of the vapour and its irritative chemicals causes the epistaxis (nose bleeds).
> The heat of a warm vape causes blood vessels to dilate thereby precipitating bleeding.
> A side effect of nicotine is that it inhibits the healing of burst blood vessels ...... the higher the nic level as in nic salts the longer it will take.
> Could be that you have a thin mucous lining in your nose and that the cold and dry air of vapour is causing the lining of the nose to dry out and crack damaging shallow capillaries.
> Hope this helps but i am NOT a doctor .... just a bright Biology teacher.



That makes a lot of sense. I have a cut in my nose, seeing combination of seasonal hayfever and allergy rhinitis doesn't help. Every now and then I have blood after blowing my nose. I'm permanently on allergy meds with the coughing every now and then. Thing is I don't use and don't plan to use nic salts. My freebase nic is 3mg and under, can't vape anything more than that.


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/12/18)

Amy said:


> I have a crush on the purple rebel and also dotsquonk.What is the best rda to get for a squonker these day's? I see dotmod have a single coil rda also out now





Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Got my first rda the other day. On suggestion by members, the Wasp nano, small, cheap and great flavour. But from what I have seen and heard from members, it seems the recurve rda is the one to get





JurgensSt said:


> Wasp is a good cheap RDA but the Recurve is better.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen



Yip, as mentioned above. You cant go wrong with the Recurve RDA for single coil squonking. The Wasp is great too but takes some trial and error to eliminate spitback and whistling. The Recurve was perfect right out of the gate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (12/12/18)

Welcome back! @Amy 

Scary to hear what nic salts did to you, yikes. Wishing you much success this time round!


----------



## Amy (13/12/18)

Freebase is much better for me managing on it so far and off stinkies from saterday. Started my new job on monday and going well so far just very busy not used to being this busy when I was a freelancer. Also not used to getting up this early in the week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/12/18)

Welcome back @Amy. Holding thumbs for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

